# Adding light up eyes to a mask



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Instead of buying a ready made prop, such as a reaper or a ghost, I was thinking I could make one by building a simple frame, using an old costume and a mask. But how can I get the flashing eyes effect?

The main reason I like the store bought props is for the lighting or sound effects. How can I create that same feel easily. And most likely quickly! I really want a standing prop to greet my guests at the door.

Any help would be most appreciated!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

You could order some LED lights from someplace like Monster Guts (I highly recommend them - check out the reviews section for other comments): http://www.monsterguts.com/lighting/led-eyes/prod_118.html

Or use a low-tech cheat like some mini lights on a battery operated string, and ping pong balls (cut in half and glued into the mask's eye sockets). I got some nifty lights from Walgreens that had ten mini lights, runs on two AA batteries, and even have a blink feature for $3.99 or 3/$10. They came in orange and purple. Band together 5 lights on each side, and attach them behind each eyeball, and you've got a quick and easy light-up prop.

I actually have a witch I made last year and I used a gallon plastic milk jug and paper machéd the face onto the jug. I got a 1" x 2" and attached it to an artist's easel for the body, and the milk jug's mouth fits tight and firm on the 1" x 2" if you put two small slits into the sides of the mouth. The cool thing about this is that I could cut the back top portion of the jug (as the cut would be hidden by her hat and hair) and drop in glow sticks, a flashlight, or even a string of regular lights into her head and with the ping pong ball eyes, she looks very nice and works very well. Using a mask over a milk jug would give you a solid form for the mask, too.

That's what I'd did anyway. I'm not really technically gifted, so I have to work around the electrical/mechanical stuff until I can learn the ropes.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Another option (if you know how to solder an LED circuit) would be to use some of the LEDs that have the flashing circuit built in to them, like these from Allelectronics:
http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/category/340200/Flashing.html
Then I just use a complete ping-pong ball, paint an iris and bloodshot veins on it, drill a 3/16 in. hole in the back and insert the LED into it. The whole ping-pong ball should fit snugly in the eye socket of the mask.
That's what these are:


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas guys! I think I can make this work. Now, I just have to find a cool, cheap mask. Maybe the Goodwill.....


----------

